# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  ما الفرق بين كلمة أنموذج و نموذج ؟

## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

قال في القاموس المحيط : النَّمُوذَجُ، بفتح النونِ: مِثالُ الشيءِ، مُعَرَّبٌ.
والأُنْمُوذَجُ لَحْنٌ. 

فما معنى كلمة أنموذج المستعملة عند الباحثين و ما أصلها ؟

----------


## العزاني

يقول صاحب التاج عقب تصريح الصاغني بأن (أنموذج) لحن:
تاج العروس من جواهر القاموس - (6 / 250)
هاذه دَعْوَى لا تَقوم عليها حُجَّةٌ . فما زالت العُلماءُ قديماً وحَديثاً يَستعملونَ هاذا اللَّفظ من غيرِ نَكيرٍ ، حتى أَنّ الزَّمخشريّ وهو من أَئمَّة اللُّغةِ سمّى كِتابَه في النَّحْو الأُنْمُوذَج ، وكذالك الحسنُ بنُ رَشيقٍ القَيروانيّ وهو إِمامُ المَغْربِ في اللُّغَةِ سَمَّى به كتابَه في صِناعةِ الأَدب . وكذلك الخَفاجيّ في ( شفاءِ الغَليل ) نقَلَ عِبارةَ المِصباح وأَنكر علَى مَن ادّعى فيه اللَّحْنَ : ومثلُه عبارة المُغْرِب للناصرِ بن عبد السيد المُطرِّزي شارح المقامات . 
و من هذا يُفهم أن الكلمتين تطلقان بمعنى واحد

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

بارك الله فيك أخي

لكن ما أصل الكلمة ؟

----------


## العزاني

الأستاذ عبد الكريم أنا أظن أن الخلاف الوارد هو في النطق فهذا يقول: نموذج و ذاك يقول:أنموذج لأنها كلمة أعجمية معربة و الخلاف في كيفية نقلها و أنا أدلك على مزيد من المعلومات على هذا الرابط
http://www.alfaseeh.com/vb/showthread.php?t=35406

----------


## محب عبد القاهر

شكر الله لك أخي عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن ووفقك . أريد أن أتواصل معك على السكايب اكتب في البحث : Lamdjad911

----------


## عُبيد السعيد

.


الكملة المعربة , تنطق كيفما نقلت , وأعتقد أن الحكم على من نطقها بغيره بأنه " لحن " 
حكم جرئ !

إذ إن اللحن مخالفة اللغة في أصلها !


والله أعلم

----------


## صلاح الهيجمي

شكراً على الإفادة

----------


## محمد ضياء الدين كحيل فايد

الله أكبر ما شاء الله على أهل اللغة

----------


## ابو معاذ المكي

جزاكم الله خير 
اذا الكلمتين معناه واحد

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

> يقول صاحب التاج عقب تصريح الصاغني بأن (أنموذج) لحن:





> تاج العروس من جواهر القاموس - (6 / 250)
> هاذه دَعْوَى لا تَقوم عليها حُجَّةٌ . فما زالت العُلماءُ قديماً وحَديثاً يَستعملونَ هذا اللَّفظ من غيرِ نَكيرٍ ، حتى إنّ الزَّمخشريّ وهو من أَئمَّة اللُّغةِ سمّى كِتابَه في النَّحْو الأُنْمُوذَج ، وكذالك الحسنُ بنُ رَشيقٍ القَيروانيّ وهو إِمامُ المَغْربِ في اللُّغَةِ سَمَّى به كتابَه في صِناعةِ الأَدب . وكذلك الخَفاجيّ في ( شفاءِ الغَليل ) نقَلَ عِبارةَ المِصباح وأَنكر علَى مَن ادّعى فيه اللَّحْنَ : ومثلُه عبارة المُغْرِب للناصرِ بن عبد السيد المُطرِّزي شارح المقامات .


بارك الله فيك،
*الصواب أنّ قائل ذلك ليس الزَّبيدي صاحب التَّاج، وإنما قاله النواجيّ، وذكره عنه ابن الطيبِ الفاسي شيخ الزَّبيدي، وقد ذكر ذلك بقوله: (قال شيخُنا نقلاً عن النَّواجيّ في تذكرته...)
*أظن الكلمة معربة عن الفارسية أو نحوها، ولعل وجه من عربها إلى (أنموذج) أنّ تلك اللغة المنقول منها تيك اللفظة-هي من اللغات التي تبيح للمتكلم البداءة بالساكن على ما في ذلك من العسر أو الاستحالة على ما حققه بعضهم، فأراد الناقل أن يتحاشى ذلك، والله أعلم.
*جاء في التاج أيضا: (ولم تُعرِّبه العربُ قديماً، ولكنْ عَرّبَه المُحدَثون. 
قال البُحْترِيّ:
أَو أَبْلَقٍ يَلْقَى العُيونَ إِذا بدَا ... مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ مُعْجِبٍ بِنَمُوذَجِ

----------

